# Light checking and touch ups



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

just curious but what wattage of light do you guys use when doing touch ups..
we are using 300 w, seems ok, but had a ho use 1000w halogens, and noticed a bit more that we missed.

J


----------



## Elite_Drywall (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah I also use two 500w bulbs in my light, shows much more than a 300w.:thumbup:


----------



## muddymen (Feb 3, 2009)

I use 500w as of now but just the other day an old timer told me to try a 80w. Yes you read it right an 80w. Use one of those old metal bowl shaped lamps. He said that the 300w and above cast to much light and blind the wall were as the 80w is more like sun light and only shows imperfections. I don't know but I need to try it or maybe someone here has...let me know.


----------



## d's (Mar 16, 2008)

I use rough service 100w bulbs in the the metal bowl shaped lamps. From my thumb to my pinkie its the lamp, pencil, 5" knife, hand sander, and the corner sponge in my right hand.

Sometimes I'll set up a 500 watt halogen if there is severe sidelight hitting a wall or ceiling.

D's


----------



## Kiwiman (Mar 28, 2008)

500w Halogen...keeps your hands warm in the winter. If it shows up more imperfections then thats a good thing. I've never seen a 1000w, is that a single light or two on a stand?


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

2 500 on a stand


----------



## Rx8 (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm sure 95% of you wont believe me, but I'll find twice as much using my ryobi flashlight than a 500w halogen. I'm not sure why exactly, but try it once and you'll see (plus you wont burn ur hand  )


----------



## IBEX Drywall (Oct 25, 2008)

I use a 100 watt, for the first walk through, then a 300 the second time double check, I also like doing my final checkthrough when its dark out, as the sun always blinds some of the walls, also if its summer, and you open a window while you do this, all the bugs chase after your light, making you move fast and the sanding gets done quick


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Bik lighter works for me...:cheesygri


----------



## MarkQ (Apr 4, 2009)

I find that to much light blinds the wall. It does not cast shadows as much. 500 watts is too much if the paint is white, but dark paints show with more light, also i try to put my light where the natural light in the house is going to be. If I have can lights close the the wall shining down. I will get my light up there and shine it down. position of your light sometimes is more important than brightness of the light.


----------



## Tradesman (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm with Rx8 on the flashlight idea. For years I used a cheapo clamp light with a 100w bulb. On a recent job, I popped my last bulb and really didn't feel like a run to get another. I pulled out the mini-flashlight (like a mini-maglite) I carry on my belt, which is a 3-LED model and it worked so well I probably will never go back. I agree that too much light isn't good and the best is a real low-angle light that highlights imperfections. The flashlight worked so well I had to be careful I wasn't obsessing over fly footprints; nothing got by it!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2008)

A dinky Mini-mag 2 AA w/ the LED kit fits in my plier pocket. But tapers use a 500 halogen 1st. Surprised to see that the different color light shows different stuff.


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

100 watt clip light. To create shadows.


----------

